# How do I get rid of a R-15 no longer being used?



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

I replaced it with a HD-DVR.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Call DirecTV and tell them you want to remove it from your account. They will likely send a recovery box.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them you want to remove it from your account. They will likely send a recovery box.


Unless it's owned (they originally were sold not leased) then put it on E-Bay if you want to try to sell it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RAD said:


> Unless it's owned (they originally were sold not leased) then put it on E-Bay if you want to try to sell it.


Right sorry - forgot that they went back that far...


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks, I believe I did buy it. Obviously can't sell it with the access card though right?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Right. Don't sell it with the Access Card. The purchaser will need to get a new Access Card from DirecTV anyway, and DirecTV has been known to pull eBay auctions with Access Cards mentioned. 

Be prepared to provide potential buyers with the R15's Receiver ID Number. Knowledgable purchasers know to check that information with DirecTV to ensure that your DVR is not leased or stolen.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you do in fact own it, you could always retire it to a closet and save it for a rainy day. That's what I do with all my old owned receivers. It never hurts to have a backup.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

160gb drive inside of it.. just saying..


----------



## Coinmn (Apr 1, 2009)

I am looking to put a TV in the garage for summer, and could use another box.
What would you want for it?
thanks
Frank
You can email me at coinmn at yahoo dot com and let me know who you are.
thanks


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't it be used as a over air type dvr?


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't know selling it with the access card was illegal. I recently bought two very used standard-def receivers that came with their access cards. When I called up DTV to activate them, they took the included card numbers with no hassle.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

AirShark said:


> I didn't know selling it with the access card was illegal. I recently bought two very used standard-def receivers that came with their access cards. When I called up DTV to activate them, they took the included card numbers with no hassle.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


When I purchased a used HR10-250 DirecTV had me buy a new access card for $20. and send the old access card back to the access card department.:sure:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I yanked out the hard drive in mine and stuck it in my pc.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an old D11 that when I received a new R15 (at the time) they never sent me a recovery kit or anything for but took it off my account. I just have it in the closet, what can I do with it? Can I put it back on my account if one of my R15 fails?


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

blade said:


> I have an old D11 that when I received a new R15 (at the time) they never sent me a recovery kit or anything for but took it off my account. I just have it in the closet, what can I do with it? Can I put it back on my account if one of my R15 fails?


yes, if you call just ask for the access card department. Most of the CSRs I'e dealt with (on behalf of customers) have been retarded and said they either have to buy a new card for $20 or buy a new box for $69


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

AirShark said:


> I didn't know selling it with the access card was illegal. I recently bought two very used standard-def receivers that came with their access cards. When I called up DTV to activate them, they took the included card numbers with no hassle.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Inconsistent csr's


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have two old D11's, an R15 and an R16, all owned, which sit on a shelf. They get re-activated from time to time for one reason or another, and dropped again a month or two later. I've had no problem at all, ever, having one of them re-activated with whatever CSR I reach when calling in.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

AirShark said:


> I didn't know selling it with the access card was illegal. I recently bought two very used standard-def receivers that came with their access cards. When I called up DTV to activate them, they took the included card numbers with no hassle.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


It might have something to do with HOW LONG the access cards were out-of-service. I learned when an access card I had went bad that access cards now expire after two years of being inactive. My card was less than 90 days old so I got a new one for free, but the access card dept. told me that if I had another access card that hadn't been out-of-service for 2 years they could have used that one with my new DVR.

I thought the DirecTV policy was that access cards weren't transferable between accounts, but you are living proof that this isn't necessarily so. Perhaps the HISTORY of the access card has a bearing on whether they will let it be activated on a different account....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The issue here is that he just actiavated access cards he didn't originally own. That means that if any charges are on those access cards he has now inherited them.


----------

